# From a Scale of 1 to Batman's Parents, how dead is Digit Forums?



## seamon (Apr 4, 2018)

Uncle Ben.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2018)

Point of this thread being?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2018)

So s***posts are allowed here now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2018)

Need a Piechart/Histogram from admins about the traffic details of digit forum


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2018)

It's a growing trend for a long time.
May be since touchscreen mobile revolution.

Posts in few categories have decreased; categories like "h/w troubleshooting", "s/w troubleshooting".

Moreover, discussion related to PC-Componenets have decreased.

You can't blame anyone for this. This is the rend now. People are doing more work on their mobile than PC now.
So, rather repenting, recognize trend, adapt and overcome!

oh, b/w may be in the level of AK Hangal who's having a heart attack and doesn't have much time.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the observation.


----------

